

Site Deaths - grrrando
http://indiewebcamp.com/site_deaths

======
arm55
The site says "you should own your own identity and content." Well, that's
great in theory, but where should I put my identity and content? Should I
store it on a flash drive? That seems a bit risky. Should I have a bunch of
flash drives in security deposit boxes? That seems like a huge pain in the
ass. How about a site where I can upload all of it! Well, now we're back to
the same problem - but instead of it being on many sites, it's just on one.

I think the real answer is decentralization. Maintaining your data in many
different places on the web and trusting that it's very unlikely that all of
these sites will go down. Security and privacy, of course, is an entirely
different matter.

~~~
dredmorbius
Distributed replication tools exist. Use them.

Rsync will keep basic file archives coordinated. Git is quite useful for
content that changes in a structured way.

Maintaining even just 2-3 copies of your data will go a long way to ensuring
that it doesn't disappear entirely.

------
blueskin_
Reminds me of [http://archiveteam.org](http://archiveteam.org), who also make
efforts to save the content from these closing sites. I contribute
occasionally; well worth doing.

